# Big Fish pictures



## puredrenalin

Ok, I dont run offshore or anything Im a inshore guy, but I am facinated with big fish, Tuna, any billfish, sharks, Kings, 'Jacks, big Cobia, grouper ect...If some of you all would be willing to post them for us here on the forum I think that would be awesome!!! 

BlueMarlin, I know youve got some monster pictures!!  Post away guys!!!


----------



## Bobhica

Yes!  Do share!


----------



## hevishot

no monsters but a few pics from the good 'ol days of working on charter boats.... sure do miss those days!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

My biggest Cobia


----------



## Skip James

Here's a Blue Marlin I caught by the boat.....


----------



## puredrenalin

Awesome!!!! That Marlin pic is cool...Airborn!!! Xtreme, how big?  Looks 60 or so?  

I wanted to work a charter boat baaaaadddd when I was in High School...That shark pic was neat too!!! 

Keep em coming everyone!!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

puredrenalin said:


> Awesome!!!! That Marlin pic is cool...Airborn!!! Xtreme, how big?  Looks 60 or so?
> 
> I wanted to work a charter boat baaaaadddd when I was in High School...That shark pic was neat too!!!
> 
> Keep em coming everyone!!!



Good guess, Mine was right at 65 lbs


----------



## ragingbull

here's a little permit


----------



## Island Dawg

Here's an 80lb Wahoo from last fall in Bermuda.  Hopefully more to follow after the trip in June.


----------



## SnapperG

*Heres a 70lb Cobia*

Caught this 2 yrs ago in the gulf.


----------



## puredrenalin

Sweeeeettttt...Great lookin wahoo...that other Cobia in the avatar is neat!!! Permits are supposed to be great fighters...LOL, small huh?  

Great pix everyone!!!


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

My son & nephew (the angler) in the Gulf on our boat:


----------



## puredrenalin

Posted for How2Fish....Here ya go bud!!


----------



## puredrenalin

One nice snapper...from How2Fish


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

Wow, bet that snapper tasted fine.  

Got another for you.  How about catch & release, an 11.5 hour road trip to release a 500 lb. blue fin tuna off Moorehead City...


----------



## puredrenalin

Catch and release is awesome.......thats a giant bluefin.  Catch and release pix are more than welcome!!!


----------



## Singlemalt

I think there is a fish in this picture.


----------



## harperst

Where I dont see it


----------



## puredrenalin

LOL,very nice.....OHHHH you meant the fish...Yes, very good King....

Hopefully BlueMarlin will chime in soon....I know hes got some good ones!! 

Capt Stan...You have any bud?


----------



## capt stan

Heres a variety all from GA waters....


----------



## How2fish

Capt Stan those are some great pic's....


----------



## How2fish

From Hookup 







To catch..






To picture prior to release


----------



## puredrenalin

Stan and How2, SWEET!!!! Great pix!! 

Were the array of fish Gulf or Atlantic side?


----------



## How2fish

The ones from me were out of the Gulf,except the sailfish that was from Costa Rica where Mrs.How2 got this one.


----------



## Israel

wow, some awesome pics, thanks. Hope someday to add one or two.


----------



## capt stan

Thanks guys, most of those were from when I was running charters, a few are with some friends. The GA coast has some great fishing. I'll start getting after them again when Turkey season ends.


----------



## mikelogg

Here is a few from Alaska.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

I like this thread. Just to give it a bump...a nice gag from Mexico Beach


----------



## bigun31768

keep them coming ttt


----------



## How2fish

Sea Sickness that's a fine GAG !!  One of our trips outta P'cola two years ago we got ...heck   I can't pull the pic from this puter..still great GAG!


----------



## Georgiagator

two keaton beach grouper


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

How2fish said:


> Sea Sickness that's a fine GAG !!  One of our trips outta P'cola two years ago we got ...heck   I can't pull the pic from this puter..still great GAG!




Thanks, it was a 35 lb. fish.


Here's our biggest yellowfin from Orange Beach, 153 lbs.


----------



## How2fish

Found it.....well one from 2005 and another from 2006..I have one somewhere of a larger one I caught in 2002 but can't find it at present. Sea Sickness that is a great YFT !! Congrats!

2006 34lbs






2007 37lbs..looks bigger


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

Those are some nice fish!  I grilled some red grouper last night in fact!  Here's our biggest red, a tad on the small size for bragging pix, but these are all from our boat, no charter captains helping us...


----------



## How2fish

SS that's a beaut !! You make a good point all the fish I've posted have come off charter boarts except the big snapper that came off my buddies boat the guy with the 37lb GAG..this pic is a trip we went on with my oldest daughter's Canadian in-laws who had never fished in saltwater we had a Capt , Capt Gary Bryant off the "Red Eye" but I got to play deckhand most of the trip...it was a HOOT !


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

The yellowfin tuna pic I posted earlier was taken off that same dock at Ft. Morgan marina in your picture(before the hurricane).  Love to see family trips.  

BTW, the red grouper didn't come from there, was a FL middle grounds trip.


----------



## Nautical Son

Here's a shot of the 500# blue marlin (released) caught during the White Marlin Open in Ocean City,MD. Second pic is of the 66#hoo,and some 40# yellowfin caught while prefishing the tourney.


----------



## How2fish

TGattis great pic's..


----------



## puredrenalin

You all have some awesome pix of big fish...WOW!!! Ive gotta catch up this summer yall!! Please keep em coming, this thread is takin off!! 

Thank you to all of you who posted.....The AK pix are unreal, not only for the scenery but the fish rock!!! 

Keep em comin please!!!


----------



## How2fish

$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> The yellowfin tuna pic I posted earlier was taken off that same dock at Ft. Morgan marina in your picture(before the hurricane).  Love to see family trips.
> 
> BTW, the red grouper didn't come from there, was a FL middle grounds trip.



Were you fishing on a charter wehn you got the YFT if so with which Capt ? We were with Cpat Bryant on the "Red Eye" on our trip.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

No, all my pictures are caught on our own boat.  No charters, no professional captains.  Thanks to forums like this such as the FL Sportsman & Pensacola BGFC forums, we have been lucky to research on-line, and go & catch them ourselves.

here's some more yellowfin on the dock at Fort Morgan:


----------



## hevishot

lord have mercy..those are some awesome grouper Capt....wow!


----------



## How2fish

great Gags !!


----------



## puredrenalin

Great pix guys!!!! THanks!!!!


----------



## parkerman

captbrian....that is quite a catch you have there in you avatar.....


----------



## captbrian

parkerman said:


> captbrian....that is quite a catch you have there in you avatar.....



that one is definitely a keeper, especially when i tell you she hunts more than i do!!!


----------



## puredrenalin

LOL, I wasnt gonna say anything...but I have to agree...yall make a great lookin couple...


----------



## RVrat

Here are a couple of my best. Not from Georgia but Ill never forget them.


----------



## puredrenalin

Where were they taken RV?? I know that big brookie isnt out west, The red is beautiful, and the rainbow looks like it was painted!!! LOL, Absolutely wonderful fish bud, and on a fly rod no less!!! Congrats and again very beautiful fish!!


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

Let's bump this thread again.  How about a nice Guatemalan sword cross.  I admit this time, it is a fish caught on a charter. Its a bit far for me to trailer my girl down...


----------



## charterfish

Here is a few.


----------



## parkerman

Brian...what is the tattoo of on your right leg?


----------



## capt stan

Mark, what you doing sneeking around  over here


----------



## charterfish

Branching out Stan. You know you can't keep it all to yourself.


----------



## capt stan

I hear ya bro,

 for those of you who don't know him...This boy right here can get it done on the water! Good to see ya on the boards Mark! I think you'll see this is a pretty cool place. Give ma a call when ya get a chance..I got a turkey story to tell ya...


----------



## charterfish

Thanks Stan, this is a great forum. I will call soon.


----------



## titlewave

*fish*


----------



## grim

$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> How about a nice Guatemalan sword cross.



LOL - I recommend you never use that phrase with out the picture......


----------



## grim

$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> How about a nice Guatemalan sword cross.



LOL - I recommend you never use that phrase with out the picture......it just sounds bad.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

just a couple I have on this computer


----------



## allaroundfishin

Here are a few of my big fish for this year. 
53" RED






48" RED





Sand Tiger





Sand Tiger #2




Both Sand Tigers released healty
42" RED





then we got Rays










few more REDS










Pompano


----------



## Bobhica

Ol' 30-30, that's a nice AJ!  

"Allaroundfishin", I need some "allaroundpointers" for catching the Bull Reds here in Panama City!


----------



## Trizey

Bobhica said:


> Bull Reds here in Panama City!



You're covered up in Reds in PC....  I know where I would be if I were you.


----------



## Bobhica

Well, I'm all ears!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

While looking for cobia about 4 years back we stumbled into some bull reds off Cape San Blas.

I had the unenviable task of holding the helm when my brother hooked the first one. He had made long cast into some 25' of water and his pole doubled over immediately. He looked at me and said, "I think I'm hung on a stump!"






Then my friend fishing on the port side of the console was retrieving a cast when this one inhaled his jig right alongside of the boat!






I didn't get a pic of the 35+/- pound Jack that we had hooked of the tower, but needless to say that we all had our hands full trying boat those fish!






We did release those fish. It saddens me to have since learned that when you take them out of the water and hold them vertically as we did they almost always die.

We don't do that anymore.


----------



## puredrenalin

Great pix everyone...there are some big fish round here!! 

Im hopin to hit the flats in June for a few days...See what I can catch...LOL

Thanks for posting everyone!! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## kshephe3

Sailfish in Islamorada.


----------



## How2fish

QUOTE=kshephe3;2139517]Sailfish in Islamorada.[/QUOTE]

Now that's a happy crew !! Congrats!! [


----------



## How2fish

Man there are some STUD fish in these posts !! I'm going on a 36hr trip in 3 weeks and hope to be able to add a few..until then these ..I have one of my wifes mahi-mahi that I can't find anywere but when I do I'll post it..

Good buddy's A.J on a jig 





Same guy's best trout on a fly in GA


----------



## puredrenalin

Good Luck How 2!!!! I hope ya catch em up!!! Post the pix when ya get back!!!


----------



## reeltruth

just came across this thread this is cool.  I'll give it a try. Fish caught off Savannah or Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## JoeyWommack

Bobhica said:


> Ol' 30-30, that's a nice AJ!
> 
> "Allaroundfishin", I need some "allaroundpointers" for catching the Bull Reds here in Panama City!



Go to the State park and fish off of the jetties.  Use a big live choffer or LY or about anything and you should catch some.


----------



## puredrenalin

Reel Truth...great shots man!!! Great bunch of critters!!! Some wonderful table fair in those pix yall!!!


----------



## reeltruth

how2  where are you headed on the 36 hr. trip


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

You dont have to go offshore to get big fish..............


----------



## GT-40 GUY

$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> Wow, bet that snapper tasted fine.
> 
> Got another for you.  How about catch & release, an 11.5 hour road trip to release a 500 lb. blue fin tuna off Moorehead City...



Boy what a sport letting that tuna go. I heard that you could have gotten about $20,000 for it at the dock.

gt40


----------



## puredrenalin

Capt Rick...those are some beautiful big Reds....I know you fish for the puppy drum and the slots hang out on the flats, but to the bigguns like that hang out in deeper water or just off the flats?? I hope I dont sound too dumb in askin, just gettin started on the inshore thing...


----------



## REELDAWG

Mark/Stan, Couldn't let ya'll have all the fun.


----------



## capt stan

Steve..Good looking fish bro....But man that is one UGLY CREW!!!

Hey is that Hoo with Mark in the pic from that Tourney you beat me to MY hole on???

I never did see it I'm assuming thats the one. 

Pretty sweet!!

I hope ya'll do good this year. I'm gonna miss it!!!


----------



## puredrenalin

Great lookin fish!!! Man...I cant wait to run out to Jekyll and fish for some Reds.....Just gotta find a time!!!


----------



## How2fish

reeltruth said:


> how2  where are you headed on the 36 hr. trip



I'm going out of P'cola on the "Nothing Matters" with Capt Jake Adams..this will be  our third trip with him...headed toward the Ram Powell and Horn Mtn rigs..we will fish out there stopping to grouper fish and troll some(if the weather is good) and  set up for yellowfin tuna late afternoon and fish the night for blackfins...then (I hope) catch the yellowfin bite again in the morning..then fish our way home.. and I  CAN"T tell you how PUMPED I am to go..we have a few days that we can push it out if the weather is bad but I hope to leave next Monday 5-6 am...I NEED TO GO FISHING!!


----------



## REELDAWG

Stan, that's it.  The other one my brother is holding came from close to there the following year.  If we could just figure out a way to get the stripes off of them during tournaments we might have something.


----------



## capt stan

REELDAWG said:


> Stan, that's it.  The other one my brother is holding came from close to there the following year.  If we could just figure out a way to get the stripes off of them during tournaments we might have something.



I hear ya Bud, good luck this season. You or mark call me prior to your runs. I'll help with any info I got.


----------



## puredrenalin

Hows the offshore bite?? Anyone got some stories or reports??


----------



## JFKFLA

Is that a Prokat boat you have there. If so my brother and I have one and they are great boats


$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> Those are some nice fish!  I grilled some red grouper last night in fact!  Here's our biggest red, a tad on the small size for bragging pix, but these are all from our boat, no charter captains helping us...


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

yes a Prosports Prokat 2860 w/weekender package.  I have her on Tobesofkee now until I get my trailer back. Upgrading to heavier axles & 15" tires. 

Just so I don't derail the thread....here's one of my brother's bigger stripers.   This one's from TN, but he has the Lake Juliette record w/a 40# class fish:


----------



## puredrenalin

Thats a hefty Striper there brother!!! WOW!!


----------



## TenPtr

Heres a 160 lb GA tarpon I caught on 8/25/07 in the Satilla River @ St. Andrews Sound.  Caught him on one of the old classic green Penn spinning reels...early 70's model......Still works like a charm.
Just for perspective I am 6'0  190 lbs. -----Fish was realeased alive and well.
Length @ fork: 76'
Girth: 40'


----------



## puredrenalin

Fantastic Tarpon Ten!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## How2fish

*Last week 5/19 outta P'Cola*


----------



## BearGoneFishing

TenPtr said:


> Heres a 160 lb GA tarpon I caught on 8/25/07 in the Satilla River @ St. Andrews Sound.  Caught him on one of the old classic green Penn spinning reels...early 70's model......Still works like a charm.
> Just for perspective I am 6'0  190 lbs. -----Fish was realeased alive and well.
> Length @ fork: 76'
> Girth: 40'




Absolutly beautiful feesh.  Anybody know ga's record?


----------



## puredrenalin

Very nice How 2!!


----------



## Gadget

*Cool Thread*

Here's my best and likely never to be beat.

Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, 500+ lb Blue Marlin, 3 hr 45 min stand up fight.......... no chair!.......... Couldn't straighten my arms for a week.


Fishing for sails all day with no luck, ran into a school of Skip Jack Tuna on the way in and decided to live line one while slow trolling back in.


----------



## Gadget

Here's me fighting him, look at the reel, old penn 4/0 with sun bleached 50lb test.....


----------



## puredrenalin

Now thats cool Gadget!!! 

Thank you for sharin them!


----------



## Gadget

puredrenalin said:


> Now thats cool Gadget!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharin them!





Thanks, definitely the highlight of my fishing career!!!!


He stripped me 6-8 times, reel was so hot I couldn't touch it, kept having to pour water over it, was afraid the bearings were gonna freeze up!!.......

Wife got it all on video..


----------



## TenPtr

Gadget.........................That thing is a slug!  awesome fish.  I cant imagine how worn out you were.  I thought my 160 lb tarpon was a task with no fighting belt,chair or any type of support..........congrats on a great fish.


----------



## Gadget

TenPtr said:


> Gadget.........................That thing is a slug!  awesome fish.  I cant imagine how worn out you were.  I thought my 160 lb tarpon was a task with no fighting belt,chair or any type of support..........congrats on a great fish.




Only help I had was that leather belt that you see them putting on me, this was about 2 hrs into the fight, they couldn't find it till then, didn't have time, we were constantly running down the fish so he didn't spool me.

They didn't have a scale big enough to weigh him at the dock, we had to load him up in a truck and take him to a warehouse in town where we weighed him on a box scale( the ones that role around on the ground to weigh boxes). His bill and tail were laying on the ground and he still weighed 475, so he was 500+ lbs for sure. One of the guys thought he was closer to 600.


----------



## Nitro

Rick, every time I see that photo my arms hurt.........

I love to Marlin fish. Used to go with my Grandads off the California coast. They wore them out. Swordfish too........

I hope to C&R another Marlin in December when we go to Quepos.....


----------



## Gadget

Nitro said:


> Rick, every time I see that photo my arms hurt.........
> 
> I love to Marlin fish. Used to go with my Grandads off the California coast. They wore them out. Swordfish too........
> 
> I hope to C&R another Marlin in December when we go to Quepos.....




Andy I WAS in good shape then.... and still I was soo sore I laid in bed for a couple days aching all over, but my bicep tendons were beyond sore, felt like they were split in half.....


Got any pics of those fish?  I'd like to see them. 


Quepos is a cool place, been there twice, we were surfing not fishing, We did catch some monster snook in the river mouth @ Dominical though. My buddy goes down about 5 times a year now, he owns two properties and two businesses over there. All they do are tow ins, he's come a long way since I taught him to surf while roommates in college..........


Check this out.................... Playa Hermosa tow in


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Biggest fish of this past weekend 24# dolphin(buncha teenagers). he looked a lot better before being beat up in the coffin for a rough 3 hr ride from the stream.





Thanks Lyons Tale I had a blast


----------



## capt stan

Gadget, thats fishing, Big boy like that on stand up??!! You are to be congratulated!


----------



## Apex Predator

I like to fish almost as much as traditional bowhunting!


----------



## TenPtr

Awesome fish man.  Is that a big tiger in the 1st and 2nd pic?


----------



## puredrenalin

Very cool!! Ty for sharin them!


----------



## Gadget

TenPtr said:


> Awesome fish man.  Is that a big tiger in the 1st and 2nd pic?




Was wondering that too? looks to be a bigun


----------



## Stock

*Dominical*

Hey Gadget,

I got a few friends who spend alot of time in Dominical.  You wouldnt happen to know them would you>? They bought thrusters and she has been there for about 4 years and her brother spent the year renevating that place....The hotel is now called Que Nivel and it caters towards surfers... good place.


----------



## Gadget

Stock said:


> Hey Gadget,
> 
> I got a few friends who spend alot of time in Dominical.  You wouldnt happen to know them would you>? They bought thrusters and she has been there for about 4 years and her brother spent the year renevating that place....The hotel is now called Que Nivel and it caters towards surfers... good place.




No I don't know them. When I stayed there it was owned by an American named Jim. The name of the bar/restaurant was Jungle Jim's. He also owned 2 houses next to it. We stayed with him a week on one trip and 4-5 days on another. We'd surf most of the day and do a little fishing at the river mouth. Jim would fillet our fish and cook em the same day. A lot of great memories, I'd love to go back.


----------



## Apex Predator

Yes, tiger shark of around 700#.  We have caught and released bunches of these.  Our best day included 14 over 10 feet.


----------



## puredrenalin

Thats awesome AP....very cool!!


----------



## Nitro

Stock said:


> Hey Gadget,
> 
> I got a few friends who spend alot of time in Dominical.  You wouldnt happen to know them would you>? They bought thrusters and she has been there for about 4 years and her brother spent the year renevating that place....The hotel is now called Que Nivel and it caters towards surfers... good place.



I know that place. We go to the San Clemente bar and grill to eat stuffed French Toast after surfing...

My place is further South in Uvita- on Playa de Ballena.

Dominical is a great place. Huge snook there.


----------



## jdkelly12

This one came from Orange Beach, AL.


----------



## Gmonkey

My wife caught this Red at Dixey Bar in Alabama last year.  

CPR'd


----------



## Paymaster

Congrats to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puredrenalin

Nice fish yall!!!


----------



## hotamighty

Nice pics of some great fish. I'm going to the flats (Keaton Beach) in a few weeks. Maybe I can catch something worthy of posting on this thread. It will take a good one.


----------



## Lamar131

A pic of my dad w/28" red, we were fishing a tournament in Sav couple of weeks ago, too bad we had to throw him back


----------



## Paymaster

Thats a great look'n Red and fine picture as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## REELDAWG

*Big King*

46 lbs


----------



## REELDAWG

*Wahoo*

51lbs


----------



## REELDAWG

*Blue Marlin*

released Wed. June 25th, 2008 off of SC


----------



## BME013

*just a few*

I have a problem of never wanting to bring a ccamera while fishing.  I am trying to break that habbit.


----------



## puredrenalin

RD-Great release pix, Great lookin King n AJ.  Awesome lake trout pix!! Thanks for them!


----------



## BearGoneFishing

Alright BME where is that third pic from.  Give it up.


----------



## ronmac13

BME nice laker and brown, whered ya get them?


----------



## puredrenalin

I concur, where did ya get the laker??


----------



## bldrman

*just in case you didnt see this thread*

975lb tiger tagged and released off cape san blas fl. caught off the beach 11 1/2 feet long.


----------



## puredrenalin

Beautiful Shark, and even cooler that she swam away!! Kudos to yall for releasing it!


----------



## puredrenalin

Well, anything big bein caught around here?  I know in VA they are slammin tuna...I will see if I can get the pix, but here is a link to the marina that my Dad works part time at-(must be nice to be retired)

http://www.captbobs-marina.com/

Just goto the reports section!!


----------



## Gadget

man that one guy knows how to pull in the Bluefins!


----------



## puredrenalin

Yepper, Ive gotta check it out today, Im sure they slammed more this weekend!


----------



## Mwaldrop

u got to be kidding bout the shark at san blas. we going there next week!!!


----------



## puredrenalin

puredrenalin said:


> Yepper, Ive gotta check it out today, Im sure they slammed more this weekend!



Checked the reports yesterday, tuna are thick at the 20 fathom line, and Lumpy bottom....80-100# are being brought in daily!!


----------



## puredrenalin

Well yall, hows the offshore bite?  Anything of late?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I have tons of photos, just cant figure out how to download them on here, won't let me do it from a disc or my computer.


----------



## puredrenalin

Any good fishing goin on off shore?  Havent heard anything in a while, VA is cookin well with Tuna offshore, and croakers and kingfish inshore!!


----------



## Cane_Creek

This wahoo was caught off Charleston the other day


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

Nice Wahoo, What size boat were you on?


----------



## Cane_Creek

I was not with them...

Here's the thread

http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=65561&whichpage=1


----------



## puredrenalin

Nice 'Hoo man!! Congrats!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

Cane_Creek said:


> I was not with them...
> 
> Here's the thread
> 
> http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=65561&whichpage=1



I misunderstood, Still a nice Wahoo


----------



## d-a

90 LB Aj released, Wilmington NC Oct 5th







d-a


----------



## Capt. T.J.

Off Savannah.


----------



## puredrenalin

Sweet pix everyone!! Anyone doing any offshore stuff these last few weeks?? Ive been crazy busy hunting, so not much time to check on fishin!! 

Thanks for all the pix and reports!!!


----------



## muddy_feet

Not too big, but it was my first King, around 22-25lbs I think.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin

Here is a few from this year...


----------



## puredrenalin

Some good lookin fish SnG.....Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## rusty6072

Yall are just having to much fun.  RIGHT?


----------



## JasonF

Great catches on this thread...well done yall!!   Here is one of mine.  Most of my fishing pictures went down the drain with my last hard drive.


----------



## hnter270

ran across some of these.  not huge but still fun
top one is me and dad
bottom is me and the captain


----------



## puredrenalin

Jason-Good Mahi!! Beautiful!! Thats for sure!! 

Hnter-good lookin fish guys!! Congrats!

Thank you both for sharing!!


----------



## Headfirst




----------



## Gadget

Very nice fish! Were the swords all at night? or did you do some daytime deep drops?


----------



## RSC

11#s


----------



## Headfirst

Gadget said:


> Very nice fish! Were the swords all at night? or did you do some daytime deep drops?



We fish both day and night for swords.  We are blessed here with a LOT of fish about 16 to 18 miles offshore.


----------



## Gmonkey




----------



## .303Hunter

*couple from Destin*

Big jack crevalle my wife caught this year




Good size  bull red my brother-in law caught




one of my cobia 




a grouper and snapper caught  within 3 mins of each other


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy

50 lb. Dorado, Sea of Cortez, Baja Mexico 7-09-09


----------



## How2fish

Wahoo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wahoo and Cobia


----------



## Finman`

From our trip to TN a couple weeks ago fishing the Clinch River w/my brother...






http://www.teamseasickness.com/teamassets/trips/7272009tuckers 17 lb striper.jpg


----------



## Finman`

and our last salth20 outing in Orange Beach fishing the Viking 124A:


----------



## letliloneswalk

*some sweet fish and teeth*

just afew fish from north florida this past summer 2009

all from my 23 sea pro bay boat  sweeeeeeeeeeeeet

yfnC Tony


----------



## fredw

Ya'll are making this old fresh water fisherman feel inadequate.

Keep up the pics.  They're great.


----------



## iFish

dang I need a boat!


----------



## How2fish

My oldest's brother in law with a whopper of a muskie


----------



## PaulD

I just want to say nice fish to all of you! Secondly, I want to comment on how nice it is to see so many of you handling those big reds so carefully! It was nice to see so many people cradling those fish to support their weight and keep them from dying later on. It did amaze me though at how some people that call themselves "Conservationist" were picking them up vertically on a gaff. That WILL kill them!


I don't take many pictures but here are a few I have on this computer.

I'll post some inshore pics off of my laptop later.

50# wahoo
24# red snapper
24.5# scamp
Pair of phins
Cobia
Lobster
The PROPER way to release a redfish.


----------



## jmwoffshore

*Sons big fish*

44 inches 40 lb. black drum


----------



## clayfish

Black Drum sure are fun to catch. These two were within 10 minutes of each other.


----------



## DawgDr.




----------



## jopowell1955

Caught this one on a gulp under cajun thunder in Apalachicola Bay.  He was a throw back!


----------



## yellowduckdog

*1st cobia destin*

This was my 1st cobia in Destin Late Spring


----------



## Tony S

Big EyeTuna Caught off the Carolina coast .... was a triple hitter


----------



## Tony S

105 Pound Cobia


----------



## yellowduckdog

Tony S said:


> 105 Pound Cobia



Thats a big cobia!!!


----------



## SCW920

Here is a big bull that got us first this year in the Big Bend along with another nice bull and a cow. Got some pics from this weekend but I dont want to upset anyone..


----------

